# Beseler Analite 300



## mrw (Jun 6, 2004)

I've rediscovered an300 meter (for prints) buried in my darkroom but can't find the instructions. Could anyone who knows them just give me a brief rundown on using it with multigrade papers? I do remember the basic operation but have forgotten some of the details.
Thanks


----------

